# The Sims 2 Lag on a great computer?



## Tbonegeek18 (Jul 6, 2007)

Hello everyone, I am having serious lag problems on The Sims 2.

My Specs are:

CPU Info 
Physical Processors 1 
Logical Processors 2 

CPU 1/1 
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz 
Manufacturer Intel 
Family Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz 
Architecture 32-bit 
Internal Clock 3.2 GHz 
Internal Clock Maximum 3.2 GHz 
External Clock 200.0 MHz 
Socket Designation Microprocessor 
Type Central 
MultiCore 1 Processor Core 
HyperThreadingTechnology Available - 2 HTT Processors per Core 
Capabilities MMX, CMov, RDTSC, SSE, SSE2, SSE3, PAE 
Version Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz 
Caches
Level 1 8 KB 
Level 2 1 MB 



DirectX Info 
Version 9.0c 
Long Version 4.09.00.0904 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DirectDraw
Version 5.03.2600.2180 
Primary Device ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 
Linked Display Adapters false 

Display Device 1/1 
ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 Driver 6.14.10.6561 

Description ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 
Manufacturer ATI Technologies Inc. 
Total Local Video Memory 246 MB 
Total Local Texture Memory 246 MB 
AGP Aperture Size 117 MB 
Driver File ati2dvag.dll 
Driver Version 6.14.10.6561 
Driver Details 8.162-050803a2-025875C-Dell 
Driver Date 8-3-2005 
Driver WHQL Certified true 
Max Texture Width 2048 px 
Max Texture Height 2048 px 
Max User Clipping Planes 6 
Max Active Hardware Lights 8 
Max Texture Blending Stages 8 
Fixed Function Textures In Single Pass 8 
Vertex Shader Version 2.0 
Pixel Shader Version 2.0 
Max Vertex Blend Matrices 37 
Max Texture Coordinates 8 
VGA Memory Clock 297.0 MHz 
VGA Core Clock 351.0 MHz 
Max VGA Memory Clock 0.0 Hz 
Max VGA Core Clock 0.0 Hz 
PCI
Name ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800 
Vendor ID 0x1002 
Device ID 0x4a4e 
SubSystem ID 0x51061028 
Revision ID 0x0000 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bus
Type AGP 
Revision 3.0 
Enabled true 
Rate 8 
Sideband Addressing Supported 
Fast Write Supported 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Texture Formats
32-bit ARGB [8888]
32-bit RGB [888]
16-bit RGB [565]
16-bit RGB [555]
16-bit ARGB [1555]
16-bit ARGB [4444]
8-bit A [8]
8-bit YUV [800]
16-bit AYUV [8800]
FourCC [UYVY]
FourCC [YUY2]
FourCC [DXT1]
FourCC [DXT2]
FourCC [DXT3]
FourCC [DXT4]
FourCC [DXT5]

Capabilities
AGP Texturing, Hardware Transform and Lighting, Positional Lights, Subpixel Accurate Rasterizing, Stencil Buffers, Range Fog, Table Fog, Vertex Fog, W-Fog, Specular Gouraud Shading, Anisotropic Filtering, Bilinear Filtering, Point Sampling, Trilinear Filtering, Additive Texture Blending, Dot3 Texture Blending, Multiplicative Texture Blending, Subtractive Texture Blending, Environmental Bump Mapping, Environmental Bump Mapping With Luminance, Cube Mapping, Factor Alpha Blending, Vertex Alpha Blending, Texture Alpha Blending, Texture Clamping, Texture Mirroring, Texture Wrapping, Guard Band Support, N Patches, Mipmap LOD Bias Adjustment, Projected Textures, Volume Textures, Point Primitive Support, Full-Screen Anti-Aliasing, DXT Compressed Textures, Two Sided Stencil Test, Mipmapped Volume Textures, Mipmapped Cube Textures, Spherical Mapping, Automatic Mipmap Generation, Hardware Rasterization, Shading, Transform and Lighting, Scissor Test, Legacy Depth Bias 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DirectShow
Version 9.0c 
Long Version 4.09.00.0904 

Registered DirectShow Filters 
.RAM file Parser 
AC3 Parser Filter 
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder 
ACM Wrapper 
ASF ACM Handler 
ASF DIB Handler 
ASF DJPEG Handler 
ASF ICM Handler 
ASF JPEG Handler 
ASF URL Handler 
ASF embedded stuff Handler 
ASX file Parser 
ASX v.2 file Parser 
AVI Decompressor 
AVI Draw 
AVI Splitter 
AVI/WAV File Source 
Color Space Converter 
Creative AC3 Source Filter 
Creative CDDA Source Filter 
Creative LiveRecording Filter 
Creative MLP Source Filter 
Creative MP3 Source Filter 
Creative NVF Filter 
Creative WMA Source Filter 
DV Muxer 
DV Splitter 
DV Video Decoder 
Decrypt/Tag 
Default DirectSound Device 
Default MidiOut Device 
File Source (Async.) 
File Source (Netshow URL) 
File Source (URL) 
File stream renderer 
Indeo audio software 
Indeo video 4.4 Decompression Filter 
Indeo video 5.10 Decompression Filter 
Internal Script Command Renderer 
Line 21 Decoder 
Line 21 Decoder 2 
MIDI Parser 
MJPEG Decompressor 
MPEG Audio Decoder 
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder 
MPEG Video Decoder 
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer 
MPEG-2 Splitter 
MPEG-I Stream Splitter 
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor 
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor 
Multi-file Parser 
NSC file Parser 
Overlay Mixer2 
QT Decompressor 
QuickTime Movie Parser 
SAMI (CC) Parser 
VBI Surface Allocator 
VGA 16 Color Ditherer 
Video Port Manager 
Video Renderer 
WM ASF Reader 
WM ASF Writer 
WST Decoder 
Wave Parser 
Windows Media Audio Decoder 
Windows Media Multiplexer 
Windows Media Update Filter 
Windows Media Video Decoder 
Windows Media source filter 
XML Playlist 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DirectSound
Version 5.3.2600.2180 
Speaker Configuration Headphones 
Primary Device SB Audigy 2 [FEC0] 

Sound Device 1/1 
Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM) Driver 5.12.8.1041 

Description SB Audigy 2 [FEC0] 
Manufacturer Creative Technology, Ltd. 
Driver File ctaud2k.sys 
Driver Version 5.12.8.1041 
Driver Date 10-6-2004 
Driver WHQL Certified true 
Max Supported 3D Hardware Sounds 64 
HD Audio Support false 
EAX Support Supported 
PCI
Name Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM) 
Vendor ID 0x1102 
Device ID 0x0008 
SubSystem ID 0x20011102 
Revision ID 0x0000 

Capabilities
Continuous Rate, Primary Buffer with 16-bit Samples, Primary Buffers with 8-bit Samples, Monophonic Primary Buffers, Stereo Primary Buffers, Hardware-mixed Secondary Buffers with 16-bit Samples, Hardware-mixed Secondary Buffers with 8-bit Samples, Hardware-mixed Monophonic Secondary Buffers, Hardware-mixed Stereo Secondary Buffers 


Memory Info 
Total Physical Memory 1.00 GB 
Free Physical Memory 619 MB 
Total Pagefile Memory 2.40 GB 
Free Pagefile Memory 2.10 GB 

Memory Array 1/1 
Max Module Capacity 2.00 GB 
Supported Speeds - 
Supported Types - 
Supported Voltages - 

Memory Slot 1/2
Installed Enabled Size 512 MB 
Form Factor DIMM 
Frequency 400.0 MHz 
Slot <conversion error> 
Manufacturer <conversion error> 
Type Details - 
Enabled Size 512 MB 
Total Bit Width 64 b 
Data Bit Width 64 b 
Memory Slot 2/2
Installed Enabled Size 512 MB 
Form Factor DIMM 
Frequency 400.0 MHz 
Slot <conversion error> 
Manufacturer <conversion error> 
Type Details - 
Enabled Size 512 MB 
Total Bit Width 64 b 
Data Bit Width 64 b 




Motherboard Info 
Supported Slot Types ISA, PCI, AGP 
Manufacturer Dell Inc. 
Model 0W1450 
BIOS Vendor Dell Inc. 
BIOS Version DELL - 27d50308 
BIOS Release Date 08/03/05 
BIOS Properties Plug and Play, Flash, AGP 
AGP
Revision 3.0 
Rate 4x, 8x (8x enabled) 
Available Rate 0x0000000c 
Selected Rate 0x00000008 
Aperture Size 128 MB 
Sideband Addressing Supported (enabled) 
Fast Write Supported (enabled) 

PCI Devices 
ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9800
Manufacturer ATI Technologies Inc. 
Location PCI bus 1, device 0, function 0 

Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Manufacturer Texas Instruments 
Location PCI bus 2, device 1, function 1 


Texas Instruments PCI-4510 CardBus Controller
Manufacturer Texas Instruments 
Location PCI bus 2, device 1, function 0 

Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM)
Manufacturer Creative Technology, Ltd. 
Location PCI bus 3, device 0, function 0 


Dell Wireless 1350 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
Manufacturer Broadcom 
Location PCI bus 2, device 3, function 0 

Ethernet Controller
Location PCI bus 2, device 0, function 0 


Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 30, function 0 

Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 31, function 0 


Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 29, function 0 

Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 29, function 1 


Multimedia Audio Controller
Location PCI bus 0, device 31, function 5 

PCI Modem
Location PCI bus 0, device 31, function 6 


Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 29, function 2 

Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 24DB
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 31, function 1 


Intel(R) 82801EB USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 24DD
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 29, function 7 

Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 29, function 3 


Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 0, function 0 

Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571
Manufacturer Intel 
Location PCI bus 0, device 1, function 0 


Card Slots 
PCMCIA Slot
Order 0 
Designation PCMCIA 0 
Type PCMCIA 
Characteristics 5.0V 
Data Bus Width 32 b 
Details - 
IRQ 0 

Slot
Order 0 
Designation MiniPCI 
Characteristics 5.0V, PME Signal 
Data Bus Width 32 b 
Details - 
IRQ 0 


System Devices 
Name Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E 
Manufacturer Intel 
Name Intel(R) 82801EB LPC Interface Controller - 24D0 
Manufacturer Intel 

Name Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to I/O Controller - 2570 
Manufacturer Intel 
Name Intel(R) 82865G/PE/P/GV/82848P Processor to AGP Controller - 2571 
Manufacturer Intel 

USB Devices 
Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Device Class Universal Serial Bus Controller 
Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Device Class Universal Serial Bus Controller 
Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Device Class Universal Serial Bus Controller 

Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Device Class Universal Serial Bus Controller 
Description USB Root Hub 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Device Class Universal Serial Bus Controller 
Description USB Composite Device 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Device Class Universal Serial Bus Controller 

Description USB Human Interface Device 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Device Class Human Interface Device 
Description USB Human Interface Device 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.2180 
Device Class Human Interface Device 
Description USB Mass Storage Device 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2600.0 
Device Class Universal Serial Bus Controller 

FireWire Devices 
Description 1394 Net Adapter 
Driver Date 7-1-2001 
Driver Version 5.1.2535.0 
Device Class Network Adapter 



Monitor Info 
Monitor 1/5
Name Default Monitor 
Manufacturer (Standard monitor types) 
Max Width 0.000000000 px 
Max Height 0.000000000 px 
Monitor 2/5
Name Default Monitor 
Manufacturer (Standard monitor types) 
Max Width 0.000000000 px 
Max Height 0.000000000 px 
Monitor 3/5
Name Default Monitor 
Manufacturer (Standard monitor types) 
Max Width 0.000000000 px 
Max Height 0.000000000 px 

Monitor 4/5
Name Default Monitor 
Manufacturer (Standard monitor types) 
Max Width 0.000000000 px 
Max Height 0.000000000 px 
Monitor 5/5
Name Default Monitor 
Manufacturer (Standard monitor types) 
Max Width 0.000000000 px 
Max Height 0.000000000 px 




Operating System Info 
Name Microsoft Windows XP 
Version 5.1.2600 
PlatformId 2 
Service Pack Service Pack 2 (v2.0) 
Suite 256 
Product Type 1 
Media Center false 
Windows Environment 32-bit 
Locale US 
Desktop Width 1280 px 
Desktop Height 1024 px 
Desktop BPP 32 b 
Internet Explorer Version 62900.2180 
DEP
Hardware Support false 
Applications Protected false 
Drivers Protected false 
User Option On for essential Windows programs and services only 







Storage Devices 
Storage Device 1/3 
HTS548060M9AT00 
Device Drive Type Hard Disk 
Name HTS548060M9AT00 
Manufacturer (Standard disk drives) 
Model HTS548060M9AT00 
Vendor ID String HTS54806 
Product ID String HTS548060M9AT00 
Product Revision String MGBOA5EA 
Serial Number MRLB22L4H08PLC 
Interface Type IDE 
Device Bus Type ATA 
Capacity 55.89 GB 
Drive Letters C: 
CD Max Read Speed 0 
CD Read Capabilities - 
CD Write Capabilities - 
DVD Read Capabilities - 
DVD Write Capabilities - 
SMART Supported (enabled) 
Acoustic Management Supported (disabled) 

Storage Device 2/3 
WD 3200JB External USB Device 
Device Drive Type Hard Disk 
Name WD 3200JB External USB Device 
Manufacturer (Standard disk drives) 
Model WD 3200JB External USB Device 
Vendor ID String WD 
Product ID String 3200JB External 
Product Revision String 0107 
Interface Type USB 
Device Bus Type USB 
Capacity 298.09 GB 
Drive Letters D: 
CD Max Read Speed 0 
CD Read Capabilities - 
CD Write Capabilities - 
DVD Read Capabilities - 
DVD Write Capabilities - 
SMART Not Supported 
Acoustic Management Not Supported 

Storage Device 3/3 
_NEC DVD+-RW ND-6500A 
Device Drive Type DVD 
Name _NEC DVD+-RW ND-6500A 
Manufacturer (Standard CD-ROM drives) 
Model _NEC DVD+-RW ND-6500A 
Vendor ID String _NEC 
Product ID String _NEC DVD+-RW ND-6500A 
Product Revision String 203D 
Interface Type IDE 
Device Bus Type ATA 
Capacity 650 MB 
Drive Letters E: 
CD Max Read Speed 0 
CD Read Capabilities - 
CD Write Capabilities - 
DVD Read Capabilities +R, -RW, +RW 
DVD Write Capabilities -R, +R, -RW, +RW 
SMART Not Supported 
Acoustic Management Not Supported 





I have downloaded the latest drivers from dell but apparently there are even more later drivers but they aren't compatible with dell? 

http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/xp/mobility-xp.html

Very confusing

This lag is not really rediculous but its rediculous to my standards. There is no way some one is getting my to play a game that studders every litteraly two seconds.

Just to give an idea of the degree of lag.

I have put every single graphics setting in The Sims 2 down to the minimal including the resolution (800 x 600) and refresh rate (60). Still, lag...

Also important is that my computer was just formatted and xp has just been put on it today. I have only installed 

Avast
Firefox
Partition Magic
Acronis
3DMark

and thats it...

oh and also my computer isn't overheating I think because I have it on it's side while I have a fan on high against it two inches from it and it feels cool, also the cpu usage is low. I will post all else I can think of, thanks!


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

start with the follow these steps first link in my sig.also have you scanned for viruses,and spyware.when was the last time you did a disk cleanup,and defragment?


----------



## Tbonegeek18 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok, I have done all the steps in the sig except with the power adapter? I'm on a laptop so it all didn't sound relevant? Thanks, Eric


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

What settings are you using?


----------



## Tbonegeek18 (Jul 6, 2007)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> What settings are you using?


Everything minimal but thats giving the same results as everything maximum... it stays around 60 fps but after a minute or two it goes back to lag. Also, if I exit the game and wait a while and come back the same thing will happen. However, if I enter the game the second I exit it the fps will go to about 5 immediately... feels to me like a hardware problem or the fan or the graphics card?


----------



## Tbonegeek18 (Jul 6, 2007)

right now I am going to run a 3D Mark 2003 test... this should tell me everything I know... it's a shame my warranty is out on my laptop! I hope this isn't hardware... but just a fan... or drivers... haha


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

try this http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html to see what your temps are.post back to let us know what those temps are.


----------



## Tbonegeek18 (Jul 6, 2007)

:/ only my harddrive was found and its at 103 degrees farenheit 39 degrees celcius

i'm on an inspiron 9100 from dell, a laptop

Thanks for your help!

Also I just ran a 3D Mark test and after a minute it had the same drop in frame rates after repeating the same first flight test... this is no longer a sims 2 problem as a possibility...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

look at the bottom of your laptop.check the fan vents for dust buildup.


edit: also you can try speedfan to check temps.


----------



## Tbonegeek18 (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok, one thing says Temp 1 127 degrees farenheit 53 celcius with speed fan. I blew off all the visible dust on the vents and have the computer opened on its side in such a manner where there is a fan blowing on the bottom of it and the lid is open leaning on the wall supporting the laptop (lol, I made sure it's safe)

Update while writing: This is interesting, it seems that after doing that it's working better, but still not up to par? I'm going to experiment with times off of the graphics card and then when really using it over and over to see the difference in the frame rates.

Do you think that there could be dust in the graphics card area thats making it overheat?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Tbonegeek18 (Jul 6, 2007)

wow, now this data is interesting... with a giant room fan blowing on the back of my laptop and my other small fan blowing on the front of my keyboard and my room temp being 85 degrees this is the data I collected from the 3D mark 2003 flight test.

What I did was ran the test, recorded the fps, ran it again, recorded the fps, and the test was 40 seconds each time with about 10 - 20 seconds in between for rest.

1 - 198.1
2 - 187.4
3 - 180.4
4 - 178.0
5 - 181.2
6 - 178.3
7 - 174.4
8 - 170.8
9 - 170.7
10 - 176.4
11 - 168.4
12 - 169.2
13 - 172.0
14 - 168.4

Conclusion:

A heating problem and...

ran just about back to back for about 14 mins with outside cooling on laptop intense


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

you may want to open that thing up to clean any dust out of the inside.if your not comfortable doing that yourself.have a shop do it for you.


----------

